# So, what's your profession or dream job



## macky9326

Hey guys and girls, I wanna get to know everyone on this forum a little better, so I was wondering what's your current job and your dream profession, age and location 

I'll start us off, I'm 21, I work for British petroleum as a CSA, have worked there two years and was previously a barman, I'm working my way up to send an application off to work for police scotland as a PC, and I'm based in Edinburgh


----------



## lismar79

I am the director of purchasing for a company that runs arcades. Which basically means I buy a lot of toys and candy from all over the world. I'm based in ohio but travel every week or so all over the country. Its a fun but stressfull job and this year i got to design a whole line of stuffed animals  I wanted to be a social worker but fell into this during college & stayed. oh & I'm 35!


----------



## taza

Hi I am a bus operator for Guelph City transit. My dream job would have to be a vet.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm livin' it. Retired and taking care of my animals.


----------



## macky9326

lismar79 said:


> I am the director of purchasing for a company that runs arcades. Which basically means I buy a lot of toys and candy from all over the world. I'm based in ohio but travel every week or so all over the country. Its a fun but stressfull job and this year i got to design a whole line of stuffed animals  I wanted to be a social worker but fell into this during college & stayed. oh & I'm 35!




Aww man that sounds awesome, would you ever try be a social worker or you gonna stick to what your doing?


----------



## macky9326

taza said:


> Hi I am a bus operator for Guelph City transit. My dream job would have to be a vet.


Awesome dude, heya, you can still be a vet =P


----------



## macky9326

Yvonne G said:


> I'm livin' it. Retired and taking care of my animals.



And we are all jealous of you Yvonne =P retirement is well earned though!


----------



## StarSapphire22

I'm 21 and in Fargo, North Dakota. I currently work for a big name technology and software company. It's paying the bills, but my plan is to return to school next fall. I'd like to go for zoology, and ultimately I'd love to work in a zoo or conservation center type environment. I'm really interested in breeding and nutrition especially.


----------



## KatieandKyle

Hi! For the next 4 days I am still a teacher! This was my last year! .. I'm only 40 so I don't get to enjoy retirement. I'm joining a friend with her photography business which turns one of my hobbies into a little bit of money!  so I guess it is somewhat of a dream job! It allows me to feel like a real parent and wife. I have a servants heart, I feel the need to give 100% in every area and when you add up all of the hundred percents you do not feel effective anywhere because it's not humanly possible to achieve that success rate. I also coach club ball, all of our kids play. Two soccer and one volleyball. We have an absolute fantastic time doing everything! My sweet hubby and I have spent many hours discussing the kids of today: the things they are having to endure in junior high and high school that we feel I need to be "very available" for them. It isn't good enough for my husband and I to just be on campus with them any more. I need to be in each of their rooms and randomly bringing them lunch!! 

Now after this week I will be successfully doing my dream job!! I can feel like I'm being real parent to my kids (my animals are my kids as well!!) and a good wife to my hubby! 

TMI rt?!! Lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I was a long distance truck driver and I loved it. I pulled a 53' trailer across the U.S. and got to do and see things and places that some people never do. It was the best thing I ever did. I live in the Pacific North West, am old as dirt and was forced into retirement do to an injury. So I hang out, care for my animals and watch as much NASCAR as I can. As well as my animals, my hobby is cars, hot rods and speed, I have a 1989 IROC-Z and I show it at the many small local car shows here in Oregon. I also keep turtles and tortoise and have Bob a 150 pound Sulcata. Proudly, Yvonne G is my sister.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

1.2.0 Cats (Stormageddon, Lola, and Hippo)...
I also am a cat lover...Stormageddon??? That's a scream! I have Lil Roxie and Maks. There's another tort keeper here who raises Persian cats, and one of his (hers?) is called Booger. Persians are so dignified and Booger??? It cracks me up every time I read it.
This is Lil Roxie looking out the window at me...


----------



## Ashes

I'm 29 and currently a receptionist/technician at a veterinary hospital (cats/dogs/horses only) in Iowa. My dream job is to be a lab geek. Microscopes, slides, bloodwork.... All of it.


----------



## StarSapphire22

maggie3fan said:


> 1.2.0 Cats (Stormageddon, Lola, and Hippo)...
> I also am a cat lover...Stormageddon??? That's a scream! I have Lil Roxie and Maks. There's another tort keeper here who raises Persian cats, and one of his (hers?) is called Booger. Persians are so dignified and Booger??? It cracks me up every time I read it.
> This is Lil Roxie looking out the window at me...


 
His full name is Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All. We call him Stormy.  It's a Doctor Who reference and it fits the little turd nugget perfectly. 

Hippo was short for Hippolyta, but now she's just Hippo. She's also earned the middle name Potamus. Sometimes she goes by Princess Fluffybutt.


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Hi I am a bus operator for Guelph City transit. My dream job would have to be a vet.



When I was young (like early 20s) I wanted to be a busdriver. lol Do you enjoy it?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

StarSapphire22 said:


> His full name is Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All. We call him Stormy.  It's a Doctor Who reference and it fits the little turd nugget perfectly.
> 
> Hippo was short for Hippolyta, but now she's just Hippo. She's also earned the middle name Potamus. Sometimes she goes by Princess Fluffybutt.



You are like my sister, good at different names... Me? Not so much...Bob, Maks, Roxie, guess I have no imagination...


----------



## sunshyne621

Ashes said:


> I'm 29 and currently a receptionist/technician at a veterinary hospital (cats/dogs/horses only) in Iowa. My dream job is to be a lab geek. Microscopes, slides, bloodwork.... All of it.


I am a lab geek . I am a medical laboratory scientist. Just about to start a new lob doing high complexity specialized coagulation testing. My dream job??? Stay at home dog mom with ample time to do volunteer wildlife rehab, specifically raptors. Or a dietician/nutritionist for a zoo. My bachelors is in zoology.


----------



## StuMac

I'm currently a chef on an oil rig. Good job, with PLENTY time off to potter with my tort. Would love a job with animals, but none around here pay the same wage as offshore sadly. Either that or pro wrestler, been wrestling Around UK for 10 years, mostly weekends, but never made it big. But being nearly 35, I never will. Ach well.....I have my family so can't complain.


----------



## erdavis

Wow, so many different interesting jobs that people have. 
I'm 19 and a LPN (licensed practical nurse ). For now I just work helping a 93 year old lady with whatever she needs while I am there (bathroom, bathing, cleaning the house, meds, etc) because she works around my schooling, but hopefully will be getting a job soon as an anesthesiologist tech (it's between me and one other person). I love talking to patients when they're out of it, it's hilarious, but the main reason I want the job is for the on call stuff and the crazy emergency surgeries. I'm taking my last class I need to be able to bridge into an RN program, I won't take a break with school until I have my BSN but I know that one day eventually I'll go further than that. I hate gen ed classes but I do like nursing related classes.


----------



## KatieandKyle

StuMac said:


> I'm currently a chef on an oil rig. Good job, with PLENTY time off to potter with my tort. Would love a job with animals, but none around here pay the same wage as offshore sadly. Either that or pro wrestler, been wrestling Around UK for 10 years, mostly weekends, but never made it big. But being nearly 35, I never will. Ach well.....I have my family so can't complain.



Wow, isn't it amazing that for professional sports that 35 is considered on the older end of the spectrum? You have such a small window of time, however when you are in your 20's it seems like you have an eternity. Then when you are 40 it seems to be a lifetime ago. 

Being on an oil rig, how do you keep your skills up?


----------



## StuMac

It's crazy, sure I'm more banged up than my mid 20's but I'm not ready for the scrap yard just yet! I keep busy in the gym, riding my bike and playing football( soccer). Plus I train a few weekends at a time. After 10 years I'm considered a veteran though, so I am still quite handy!


----------



## kathyth

I am 55 and live in Southern Calif.
Worked as a nurse from 1979 until 5/13, when I retired.
Now my profession is dog, turtle, tortoise care and ton's of fun with my husband.


----------



## želva

I'm still a student, studying architecture, but i doubt i will actually get to work in this field. Will see in three years what will happen.


----------



## christinaland128

I'm a Pre-K Teacher for 16 yrs now. It's a very rewarding job, watching them learn to read.  I also have a small hair accessory business on etsy and facebook called CuTey CLipS. I make these super cool character ribbon sculptures. It's very fun. I'm pursuing my B.A. in Elementary Ed. so in a few years I'll teach k-2.


----------



## naturalman91

I'm 22 work building computers and websites my dream job would be either building custom Harleys or as a wild life conservationist


----------



## Maggie Cummings

macky9326...I just wanted to add that this was a great idea for a thread. I am seriously enjoying it...


----------



## Tom

From '86-'93 I worked in pet shops. I was the reptile, bird and fish guy, but I did it all.

In '91 I became a professional dog trainer.

In '96 I started my current career as an animal trainer for movies and television. For the last 18 years I have been getting paid to travel all over the world and play with animals. I get to work with all animals. I've done lost of insect jobs, like bees and roaches, alligators, snakes and lizards, tortoises, parrots, ravens and crows, vultures, eagles, hawks, emu, ostrich, pigeons, rats, big cats, wolves, elephants, giraffes, camels, horses, sea lions, monkeys and apes, a rhino, dogs and cats, basically everything at one time or another. Like any job, it has its good and bad points.


----------



## Yourlocalpoet

I'm Shell, I'm 28 and an English Lecturer at a college in South Yorkshire, England. It's tough sometimes, but I love teaching so I guess I have my dream job.

I did always want to be a Prima Ballerina though or the Poet Laureate! I write in my free time (fiction and poetry) and have had a few local publications but I can't call myself a writer. If it didn't entail living in abstract poverty, I'd love to be a writer full time.


----------



## Tim Jacquez

I'm 24 and currently halfway through with my degree in Computer Science at Arizona State University. My wife also is pursuing her degree in Elementary Education. My dream job is to have my own software firm, something that I work towards every day. I guess I like the idea of shaping the world one line of code at a time. Actually right now I'm working on designing a control and monitoring system for an automated hydroponic greenhouse. I'm a bit of a tech nerd, if you can't tell. We just have one tortoise right now, a young Russian.


----------



## lismar79

macky9326 said:


> Aww man that sounds awesome, would you ever try be a social worker or you gonna stick to what your doing?




I love my job so I am staying at it.


----------



## taza

Jacqui said:


> When I was young (like early 20s) I wanted to be a busdriver. lol Do you enjoy it?



Yes its pretty good. Never too late to start!


----------



## goReptiles

I have worked at a call center, pet store and print/marketing company. I dealt with purchasing to fulfill inventory that we housed, as well as billing. The last two years I was at the print/marketing company I did nothing but billing. I loved it until I got a new boss who was/still is a bully. I found a job as a digital marketing analyst. 

I Love the job, but I would rather have the time spending on my own sites and jewelry making. One day I will make that happen.


----------



## macky9326

This is great, it's nice to know the people behind the photos and info, thanks for all the replies and effort you guys put in


----------



## Tom

Oh! And when I retire, I will be a tortoise farmer. THAT is my dream job.


----------



## Jacqui

taza said:


> Yes its pretty good. Never too late to start!



I moved from the city and live in a village of less then 100 folks, so no bus system.  My first husband was/is a busdriver, does that count? I was an over-the-road long distance semi driver for awhile and loved it.


----------



## TortoiseWorld

macky9326 said:


> Hey guys and girls, I wanna get to know everyone on this forum a little better, so I was wondering what's your current job and your dream profession, age and location



I am a 50 yr old licensed plumber and electrician, I own a small company in Downers Grove, Illinois, with no employees. My dream situation is running some websites that make a good revenue so I can live anywhere in the world.


----------



## erdavis

Oh yeah and my dream has always been to be a navy nurse. But ever since my dad started his treatment it made me realize how important family is while you have them, and I just can't imagine not being close to them for any amount of time. 
Another dream of mine has always been to thru hike the Appalachian Trail, so I am focusing on getting that one done at some point in my life


----------



## bigred

Tom said:


> From '86-'93 I worked in pet shops. I was the reptile, bird and fish guy, but I did it all.
> 
> In '91 I became a professional dog trainer.
> 
> In '96 I started my current career as an animal trainer for movies and television. For the last 18 years I have been getting paid to travel all over the world and play with animals. I get to work with all animals. I've done lost of insect jobs, like bees and roaches, alligators, snakes and lizards, tortoises, parrots, ravens and crows, vultures, eagles, hawks, emu, ostrich, pigeons, rats, big cats, wolves, elephants, giraffes, camels, horses, sea lions, monkeys and apes, a rhino, dogs and cats, basically everything at one time or another. Like any job, it has its good and bad points.


 Very Cool job


----------



## bigred

I work in the refrigeration and HVAC field, for the last year or so I have been working in Downtown Los Angeles and me and one other guy care of approx. 250 walk in coolers. I am making more money than I ever have in my life right now, its allowed me to buy a couple radiated tortoises. I have another one on the way that I still havent told the wife about yet. Im also going to school to get certied in refrigeration, I have a final this week. Im 48 years old and wasted quite a few years of my youth


----------



## AnnV

Very cool thread!
I have been grooming dogs for 35 years so I guess I like it. 
I am 58 and there are a few professions I might have liked. A musician for one. Never learned to play anything though I appreciate music and composition.
I love science and have longed to be a researcher in just about any field. Anthropology, physics, molecular biology...

Realistically, I would have been a great travel agent. My shop was next to a travel agency for a long while and I had serious job envy. I traveled with them a lot and they were all such happy folks!
By the way, Edinburgh is one of my very favorite cities. It really is mesmerizing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tom said:


> Oh! And when I retire, I will be a tortoise farmer. THAT is my dream job.



You're already a tortoise farmer...


----------



## bouaboua

I'm 55 years old, Born and grow-up in Taiwan. Immigrated to US 30 years ago (March 1984). 

I always in the US manufacturing sector as a engineer then become a department supervisor, to a sales position. Then in 1998, I partnered with few others formed our own business. Then I got send to Guadalajara Jalisco, Mexico in year 2000 to start another factory from the ground-up, that was some fun and memorable time but distorted my marriage ( Mostly my fault). Got married again couple years later to a wonderful women which is a gift from God. We sold the company in 2005. I formed my current company with three other Gentleman in 2006 as a custom solutions company for industrial display and monitors. This investment almost bought me to the edge of bankruptcy, only by God's Grace, we tough it through and made it profitable after three years. Our main office is in Shenzhen China, so I travel quite it bit to Asia. I love what I do. Lots challenges, frustration, headache but tell me which job are without it?

I had been dreaming become a bilingual cop when I was young, but at the time I don't have the money to go to the police academy. And I'm not sure I can shoot a person when I face the situation. I also dream about become a commercial airline pilot, that did not fly due to the same reason I have a young family to feed at the time, I just cannot put all the burden on my Ex-wife at the time and go to school. So this is me...


----------



## dmmj

Ok, right now I am on dis. due to a medical problem (legitimate no my big toe hurts give me money), I hate it I feel like dirt every beg. of the month. So for the next 3 years or so, I have no job at the moment. Before my medical problem, I sold stuff on ebay ( quite successfully). Once my problem is resolved I will get back into it, but for now I guess you could call me a bum (temporary). It is very hard for someone like me to be like this, but since it is only temp, I can handle it.
Oh also I have been raising turtles ant tortoises for 31 years now,my dream job is to just earn enough money to take care of me and mine.


----------



## littleginsu

Hiyas, my name is Melisa, but I go by Mel. I am 35 and live in southeastern part Arizona. I work as a Sr. Software Engineer for one of the top 5 contractors for the US Federal Government. I also own and operate a popular digital scrapbooking website/store along side my sister. I am currently pursuing a BS in Computer Science from the University of Arizona.

Ideally, I would love to just be independently wealthy, but, my dream job would have to be working in the Jim Henson Creature Shop or as a Disney Imagineer.


----------



## Jacqui

I am retired from being an over-the-road truckdriver. My current job is animal manure removal expert and their overall slave, along with jungle tamer.  It's a job I love. My dream job would be if I could design tortoise habitats.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Ideally, I would love to just be independently wealthy, but, my dream job would have to be working in the Jim Henson Creature Shop or as a Disney Imagineer.

My son is an IT tech, and that's exactly what his dream job is, the Disney Imagineer. Personally, I'm just glad I can figure out how to download my pictures and send an email...lol


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I am retired from being an over-the-road truckdriver. My current job is animal manure removal expert and their overall slave, along with jungle tamer.  It's a job I love. My dream job would be if I could design tortoise habitats.   

After seeing that one you entered in the pig blanket contest I don't wonder at all. It was beautiful...


----------



## wellington

I am semi retired, I work once a week at an aquarium store doing the books. I worked my dream jobs, vet tech, dog trainer, groomer, and showed and raised dogs. I also worked with a designer and got to put my own work on people's walls The only other thing I would liked to have done is work with dolphins, whales and any other sea creature. I am 52 but will never act it


----------



## Tom

maggie3fan said:


> Ideally, I would love to just be independently wealthy, but, my dream job would have to be a Disney Imagineer.



I know one of those Maggie. My wife's best friend from high school.


----------



## Tom

Jacqui said:


> I am retired from being an over-the-road truckdriver. My current job is animal manure removal expert...



Ahh yes. In my world we refer to ourselves as PFEs. Professional Fecal Engineers. I can honestly say that I have many decades of fecal relocation experience.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Tom said:


> I know one of those Maggie. My wife's best friend from high school.



Sorry Tom, I didn't quote it right...littleginsu wants to be an Imagineer, my dream job is to be a bum...which I already am...


----------



## Tom

maggie3fan said:


> Sorry Tom, I didn't quote it right...littleginsu wants to be an Imagineer, my dream job is to be a bum...which I already am...



Well you are not a very good bum. You do too much contsructive stuff.


----------



## Blakem

I am currently on disability due to a few surgeries I've had on my hand. I am on my last day f classes in my credential program. The next two semesters I have 24 weeks of student teaching, and I am done with my credential. I'm currently getting my credential in mild/moderate (resource specialist, special day class, special needs), and moderate/severe (autism, Down syndrome, multiple disabilities) in special education. I receive my bachelors in liberal studies:multiple subject. So I can teach everything just about! My specialty is severely handicapped individuals. 

As for my current job position, I work as a respite care provider. This means I go to a parents house that has a child with a disability, and take care of them and work on some of their educational goals. I am also working at a grocery store in the produce department, but they are trying to get me to quit since I've been on disability for 3.5 months, and counting. 

I am 24 and live in the Central Valley I California!


Here's some great plant identification websites I use. 

http://www.tlady.clara.net/TortGuide/diet.htm#plantlist

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm

http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/plants_19.asp


----------



## littleginsu

Fecal Relocation Specialist... almost sounded like witness protection for a moment. LOL

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jean

I am Jean, 44 years old and I have been a middle school special education teacher for over 20 years. I guess it is my dream job, but I am really looking forward to having the summer off to spend more time outside with my tortoise!!


----------



## mike taylor

I'm Mike . I'm 37 and a motor control electrician. I run a crew of 17 men building controls for water plants . I like my job . I'm mostly in the office pushing papers now . My dream job would have to be wildlife removal . I would love to be able to catch and relocate wild life . Like the ones everybody is scared of ALLIGATORS AND SNAKES .


----------



## Elohi

I'm Monica, 35, and I'm a mom. It's apparently what I do best aside from teaching very young children. I have been a farmer, a vet tech, a college secretary, a daycare infant/toddler/preschool teacher. 
My dream job would be a geologist or a wildlife biologist. When I was much younger I wanted to be a vet but my life didn't go that direction at all. 
I'd probably make an awesome career student too LOL. I love to learn. I have always loved art and music in addition to animals. I play a few instruments and have apparently passed the music gene to all of my children, as they are each quite talented, even my two year old is showing signs of being a little musician. 
I've always had a very strong connection with nature, animals, and children. Sometimes I feel like I love in crazy town with my kids and pets but it suits me. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## AZtortMom

Hi I'm Noel and I'm 41. I live in Phoenix AZ 
Right now, I work for one of the major shipping companies, which brought me back to Phoenix, AZ 
I've done many of the dream jobs I've wanted including:
Owning a business 
Flight Attendant 
Vet Tech
Tug Boat Engineer in the Navy

All these jobs were very fun in their own way, but I would love to work at a sea turtle rehabilitation hospital. I just love sea turtles and have always wanted to work with them.


----------



## dmmj

Ok dream job, I have heard horse studs make like 30K a session, so I would like to be a stud, granted it would be a pay cut but one must make sacrifices in order to pursue one's dream job.


----------



## abclements

I'm a mechanical engineering/air force rotc student at WSU (Washington State University) currently. Go Cougs  I will be flying RPAs (remotely piloted aircraft) four the Air Force when I graduate next year. My dream job is to fly F-16s out of Aviano Italy, but I had to settle for RPAs since that's where the AF put me.


----------



## macky9326

This is all so great and interesting to read! I honestly didn't expect such a strong response from everyone, but that's the beauty of the community on here, we are one of the few parts of the internet that isn't tainted =P


----------



## mollydee

Professions - car saleswoman & tanning salon manager 

Dream jobs - dolphin trainer or nail polish namer !


----------



## littleginsu

Oh! I would also love to be on the social network team for a huge company and be the one who gets to be snarky, witty and hilarious in their Twitter responses.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## laura106

teacher


----------



## turtledan77

I'm a 35 year old self employed guy. I own 3 businesses and manage some real estate properties. Being my own boss is awesome but if I could pick a "dream job" I'd probably give it all up to go be a video game designer!


----------



## Evy

I'm currently a student double majoring in accounting and Business Administration. I have one more year left.
Not sure where to work or if I really want to finish accounting at this moment.
I would love to work for the San Diego Zoo (office position). I love to be near to animals and paperwork.

My dream job is to work in fashion (fashion shows and stuff) but I honestly don't like their hours because I love family time during the weekends.

At very you get age I did:
Dog grooming
Vet receptionist 
Vet assistant
Tourist guide in Spain
Taught Spanish for toddlers

I really love animals but I can't deal with putting them down. 





London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## Ashes

Evy said:


> I'm currently a student double majoring in accounting and Business Administration. I have one more year left.
> Not sure where to work or if I really want to finish accounting at this moment.
> I would love to work for the San Diego Zoo (office position). I love to be near to animals and paperwork.
> 
> My dream job is to work in fashion (fashion shows and stuff) but I honestly don't like their hours because I love family time during the weekends.
> 
> At very you get age I did:
> Dog grooming
> Vet receptionist
> Vet assistant
> Tourist guide in Spain
> Taught Spanish for toddlers
> 
> I really love animals but I can't deal with putting them down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


I have my associates in accounting, and I work at a vet office. If I had my choice, I'd have been a groomer instead. Lol. Make my own hours, don't have to deal with the public AS much..... It is very hard to euthanize - we had to do that to 5 one month old kittens and their mama today. (strays).... All were feline leukemia positive..... It was so sad - I think a lot of the office was crying today....


----------



## Evy

Ashes said:


> I have my associates in accounting, and I work at a vet office. If I had my choice, I'd have been a groomer instead. Lol. Make my own hours, don't have to deal with the public AS much..... It is very hard to euthanize - we had to do that to 5 one month old kittens and their mama today. (strays).... All were feline leukemia positive..... It was so sad - I think a lot of the office was crying today....



Yeah, I cried every time with the Euthanasia procedure.
I learned dog grooming when I was 15 years but it also made me sad that people don't take of dog and look like mop or they are full of fleas :-/

But if you only accept clean dogs the business is very light 

Do you like what do you?



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## LoutheRussian

I'm 27, live on the Washington coast and I'm a commercial fisherman. Depending on time of year I'm either crabbing, albacore tuna fishing or salmon trawling. I took the summer off and got a job cooking and serving at the restaurant next to my apartment. 


Luke&Lou


----------



## CourtneyG

I am 20, I work for a state animal research facility here at Auburn University Vet School. My dream job is to hopefully go on to be a zoo vet, but I will be content to work for a clinic with a specialization in reptile medicine. I live in Auburn, incase the name of the school did not give it away.


----------



## Ashes

Evy said:


> Yeah, I cried every time with the Euthanasia procedure.
> I learned dog grooming when I was 15 years but it also made me sad that people don't take of dog and look like mop or they are full of fleas :-/
> 
> But if you only accept clean dogs the business is very light
> 
> Do you like what do you?
> 
> 
> 
> London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


I like helping the animals - don't necessarily like the people...... It's frustrating when people think "oh, it's just a dog. It's limping - gotta euthanize it now"...... Ugh! Our clinic cat we rescued when someone brought him in to euthanize because he wasn't pooping.... Seriously? We've had him for years - no issues.


----------



## ditzyangeluk

I am a carer for my disabled husband .. My ideal 'job' would have been to a mother , sadly never happened


----------



## alex_ornelas

Im 18 in july live near fremont ca i work at a pretzel store and wanna become an ultrasound tech


----------



## Evy

CourtneyG said:


> I am 20, I work for a state animal research facility here at Auburn University Vet School. My dream job is to hopefully go on to be a zoo vet, but I will be content to work for a clinic with a specialization in reptile medicine. I live in Auburn, incase the name of the school did not give it away.


Sounds pretty cool!



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## Evy

LoutheRussian said:


> I'm 27, live on the Washington coast and I'm a commercial fisherman. Depending on time of year I'm either crabbing, albacore tuna fishing or salmon trawling. I took the summer off and got a job cooking and serving at the restaurant next to my apartment.
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou



I hope you like fish  your job seems fun

I love salmon !!!! 



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## Kathy Coles

I'm a 58 year old RN who has discovered that I am loving working at the jail. I've only been at it for a few months and really stumbled onto this type of nursing. I work 2 days a week so lets me have time for my red foot who is up to about 6 inches. And gives me more time to be a good wife. I'm really loving our new location in North Carolina. We moved from Maine. Location, location, location.


----------



## LoutheRussian

Evy said:


> I hope you like fish  your job seems fun
> 
> I love salmon !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


Actually I don't really care for fish to much unless it's smoked. I love smoked tuna and salmon but don't care for a fillet much. I love crab though. Nothing better than a crab cocktail 6 hours out of the water and cooked at home while drinking a beer


Luke&Lou


----------



## Evy

LoutheRussian said:


> Actually I don't really care for fish to much unless it's smoked. I love smoked tuna and salmon but don't care for a fillet much. I love crab though. Nothing better than a crab cocktail 6 hours out of the water and cooked at home while drinking a beer
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Wow, that must be amazing!
I'll visit you for the treat 



London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## yillt

I'm 11. I really want to be a vet, doctor or author. When I retire I want to be a tortoise breeder. I always want to have animals in my life.


----------



## littleginsu

yillt said:


> I'm 11. I really want to be a vet, doctor or author. When I retire I want to be a tortoise breeder. I always want to have animals in my life.



Sweetie, you have the world at your fingertips. You can be whatever you want and do not necessarily have to wait until retirement to become a tortoise breeder!


----------



## LoutheRussian

Evy said:


> Wow, that must be amazing!
> I'll visit you for the treat
> 
> 
> 
> London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


Anytime you want. I always have something ocean fresh on hand


Luke&Lou


----------



## Evy

LoutheRussian said:


> Anytime you want. I always have something ocean fresh on hand
> 
> 
> Luke&Lou


Thank you !




London my lovely Sulcata tortoise :0))


----------



## Flipper

hi! I'm a 36 yr old labor and delivery RN.

My dream job would be a vet for a large aquarium/pet store store  Like Pruess in Lansing, Michigan! Best place on earth!

Alas, it's been 14 yrs and I'm still paying my student loans


----------



## Sariss

28 from Collingwood Ontario Canada. Have been a Registered Veterinary Technician for about 7 years.


----------



## T33's Torts

I'm tiffany, I'm 22 and I literally sit on my *** all day during the summer. Yay! This summer I've been running a lot. Which isn't a job, but keeps me busy.

Before, I used to a) work at a coffee shop b) sell snakes with my ex c) volunteer at shelter. Not so much anymore.
I've had an insane amount of small temporary jobs though. Bartender, waitress, pet shop person, and so on.
I think after I finish school I'll either try to get a job with my Blondie, because he's a step ahead of me, or work with my friend and her mom at the nursery near my house.

My goal is always to be somewhat content with what I'm doing. Right now, doing absolutely nothing, I'm not the happiest person ever.


----------



## G_Vincey

Hi I'm Gary and I'm 25 years old, from London and currently studying Forensics, I'm in my final year and awaiting results.. Then I don't really know what, wanted to do ballistics but now I'm not so sure..

Wanted to be a football (soccer) player, archeologist, fireman or an astronaut when I was younger lool.. I know, quite a strange variety..


----------



## jaizei

T33's Torts said:


> I think after I finish school I'll either try to get a job with my Blondie, because he's a step ahead of me, or work with my friend and her mom at the nursery near my house.



What are you in school for?


----------



## RosieRedfoot

25 and working for big box retail... Definitely not where I want to be but it pays the bills for the time being. Even if it kills my faith in humanity. 

I love rodents and am waiting to hear back on a rodent caretaker position at the local university. Not I guess my dream job, mainly because it doesn't pay amazingly, but it may lead to a dream job that pays better with training/experience.

I studied animal sciences but I never truly enjoyed working in vet clinics and I got denied from every vet school I applied to due to not having a perfect gpa. Love animals though!


----------



## yillt

RosieRedfoot said:


> 25 and working for big box retail... Definitely not where I want to be but it pays the bills for the time being. Even if it kills my faith in humanity.
> 
> I love rodents and am waiting to hear back on a rodent caretaker position at the local university. Not I guess my dream job, mainly because it doesn't pay amazingly, but it may lead to a dream job that pays better with training/experience.
> 
> I studied animal sciences but I never truly enjoyed working in vet clinics and I got denied from every vet school I applied to due to not having a perfect gpa. Love animals though!


Well as you love rodents so much here is a short story. This morning I was out with my mum in London when suddenly a rat ran right in front of us. Literally on our toes. In England you never normally see rats in broad daylight. My mum alsmost had a heart attack and started screaming. Rodents are her worst nightmare. But I like them.


----------



## katrvt

I am 28, and a registered Vet tech. I am 4800 hours out of 10,000 into my board specialty in exotic medicine. I live in a state that allows rvts to own Vet clinics, so I have a five year plan that gives me the end result of partial ownership in an exotic exclusive practice. Everything on track to get there so far, including growing our current exotic practice section of our Hospital by at least 50k gross per year for the last 3 years. We are getting close enough now that I'm getting pretty excited about each piece that is slowly falling into place. This is my dream job.


----------



## smarch

I Just found this tread today when I was looking before posting the same thing (since I figured it had to be on here somewhere).
Anyways I'm a 20 year old college Senior 2 potential graduation paths right now-grad in December with communications degree, or graduate in spring 2016 with double degrees in Communications and Art (specifically sculpture)

I have 2 dream careers as of right now, and both are very different from each other. First dream is to go on to get my masters and become a college art professor. Second is to take the part time office job I currently have, I'm a manufacturing design engineer (we make bearings for John Deere and pretty much every tractor trailer in the US), I wont have the required degree but being here almost 3 1/2 years now the boss said he'd like to keep me after graduation, so beyond that my dream is to be first female head engineer at our company (Since they apparently pay up to a certain level of education for you.) I'll already be the first female engineer choosing to stay, which i'm thinking more seriously about than art. Revolutionizing the industry!


----------



## AnnV

Evy said:


> Yeah, I cried every time with the Euthanasia procedure.
> I learned dog grooming when I was 15 years but it also made me sad that people don't take of dog and look like mop or they are full of fleas :-/
> 
> But if you only accept clean dogs the business is very light
> 
> That is not entirely true. I have been grooming for 35 years and hardly ever see neglect. Well, only in pictures when I visit the various Facebook groomer pages.
> Once established and one is grooming regulars only, all one sees are wonderfully cared for furbabies.
> And if you play your cards right and choose to locate your salon in an upscale area you are really golden.
> My shop is in a working town, but every day I see good hearted folks who love their pets as family members and it is all GOOD!


----------



## Tort-Rex

I would LOVE to be a marine biologist or marine ecologist when I am older. That would definitely be my absolute dream job


----------



## yillt

I would love to be a vet and specialise in birds and travel across the world to help them.


----------



## smarch

I should also specify that the dream dream is to be a cowboy  (no not cowgirl, cowboy)! If I could leave everything that is what I would do


----------



## jaizei

smarch said:


> I should also specify that the dream dream is to be a cowboy  (no not cowgirl, cowboy)! If I could leave everything that is what I would do



You and me both.


----------



## smarch

jaizei said:


> You and me both.


 OMG YESSS!!! haha didn't even have to completely look at the video just saw "Toby Keith" and was like yup yup yup that's it! Literally that song I've listened too pretty much since I can remember talking and singing in the back seat of my parents car!
That song is one of the main reasons, but I don't mind the less than "glorified" stuff they do either. 
You totally made my day!


----------



## tortnmutt

28 living on the SW Washington coast. I'm a special education teacher but my dream job is a rodeo photographer.


----------



## Angi

I am a tour hostess and LOVE it. I also work security. It is kind of fun too. I only do fun gigs and Charger's games. During the summer I host foreign students.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Well right now I work for food distbitor but my dream job is to spend the rest of my life getting my 4 grandchildren in and though college . Then I can meet my maker 


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## G-stars

Of course would love to be a zoo keeper. But have to pay the bills so that rules that out. Currently working as a telemetry tech in a hospital until I'm done with school.


----------



## margykid

Hi.I wondered what jobs everyone had.I am afraid I can't start of with an answer as I am only 11 and don't have a job.But I have lots of ambitions from being a vet,author,scientist,ape expert,tortoise breeder or a doctor.If you don't have a job what are your ambitions?
Please describe your favourite part of your job and the worst part.


----------



## stojanovski92113

This is a cool thread. I'm Shannon, 35, I'm an occupational therapist practitioner. I work with cognitively impiared children and adults. My job is VERY rewarding and challenging!!! I do come home many night with bruises, hair pulled, getting hit, I thought I lost all my teeth once, fingers bend back a lot, nails digging in hand a lot, etc. I work with some very aggressive clients!! However...a zoologist would have been right up my alley!! I really wish I could have gone that route, but couldn't afford that schooling!!! Another direction I'm slowly taking with my career is animal assisted therapy. I want to incorporate animals into others lives (that are willing) but this is a process!!!


----------



## Abdulla6169

stojanovski92113 said:


> This is a cool thread. I'm Shannon, 35, I'm an occupational therapist practitioner. I work with cognitively impiared children and adults. My job is VERY rewarding and challenging!!! I do come home many night with bruises, hair pulled, getting hit, I thought I lost all my teeth once, fingers bend back a lot, nails digging in hand a lot, etc. I work with some very aggressive clients!! However...a zoologist would have been right up my alley!! I really wish I could have gone that route, but couldn't afford that schooling!!! Another direction I'm slowly taking with my career is animal assisted therapy. I want to incorporate animals into others lives (that are willing) but this is a process!!!


Wow! Do you like your job? Sounds really tough.


----------



## stojanovski92113

AbdullaAli said:


> Wow! Do you like your job? Sounds really tough.


Yes...I do like my job. It's just exhausting as any job! I have great days too at work ! I really do love my clients! Some days they have very intense meltdowns and their central nervous systems do not process like yours and mine, which creates very intense physical and aggressive behaviors. I would love to be with animals all day long though! I would love to study behaviors of animals such as reptiles/tarantuas in their natural habitats in the wild!! That would be great!


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> Hi I'm Noel and I'm 41. I live in Phoenix AZ
> Right now, I work for one of the major shipping companies, which brought me back to Phoenix, AZ
> I've done many of the dream jobs I've wanted including:
> Owning a business
> Flight Attendant
> Vet Tech
> Tug Boat Engineer in the Navy
> 
> All these jobs were very fun in their own way, but I would love to work at a sea turtle rehabilitation hospital. I just love sea turtles and have always wanted to work with them.


I love sea turtles too!! I have always wanted to do the same-rehabilitate them!


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> I love sea turtles too!! I have always wanted to do the same-rehabilitate them!


I would probably take leave of absence or vacation and work with them for a summer in Florida or somewhere warm first


----------



## Abdulla6169

AZtortMom said:


> I would probably take leave of absence or vacation and work with them for a summer in Florida or somewhere warm first


There are sea turtles about an hour away from where I live... Heres a conservation society's Instagram: http://instagram.com/admcgroup


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> I would probably take leave of absence or vacation and work with them for a summer in Florida or somewhere warm first


I almost went to Honduras many years ago for the Archie Carr-Caribbean Conservation corporation to help out with studying and such for a week, way too much money & the husband wasn't liking that idea! But I really want to go visit the turtle hospital in Marathon, Fl. I guess it's the closest to me!!


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> I almost went to Honduras many years ago for the Archie Carr-Caribbean Conservation corporation to help out with studying and such for a week, way too much money & the husband wasn't liking that idea! But I really want to go visit the turtle hospital in Marathon, Fl. I guess it's the closest to me!!


I love that hospital! We have a condo down there. We visit those guys a lot


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> I love that hospital! We have a condo down there. We visit those guys a lot


Oh I'm jealous!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Oh I'm jealous!!!


Maybe we can coordinate in the future some time to meet up


----------



## stojanovski92113

That


AZtortMom said:


> Maybe we can coordinate in the future some time to meet up


That would be GREAT!!!!!


----------



## TCZaro

Right now I'm a freshman in college, studying to become a Chemical Engineer. I really don't know if I will end up as a Chemical Engineer, but my dream job would be working in some type of science field. Any tips for a college kid?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Im 15 right now and It kinda scared me thinking about the future but I know I want to work with animals when im older hopefully tortoises


----------



## JohnnyB65

Well I’m an old man now, but I started out as a carpenter when I was 17. My Grandfather immigrated to the US from Edinburgh with his whole family. He immediately set up a carpenter shop for all his children and I guess it was always expected of me to do the same. I have to admit that I did love it especially building houses. I don’t know why but it was just so gratifying to walk up to an empty foundation and seeing a structure by the end of the day built with my own hands.

I went to college in my early 20’s and did a lot other things since, but for a dream job I’d have to say a professional dancer. I was always discouraged by my friends and family who thought I was crazy and advised me to stay with jobs that were secure in making a living so that’s what I did. I’m getting ready to retire now so a dream job is out of the question.


----------



## Yvonne G

Hey, Johnny - when you retire you can dance to your heart's content! Do whatever you want. Nobody says you have to stay home and sit in your recliner reading the paper. Get out there and dance.


----------



## JohnnyB65

Yvonne G said:


> Hey, Johnny - when you retire you can dance to your heart's content! Do whatever you want. Nobody says you have to stay home and sit in your recliner reading the paper. Get out there and dance.


Thanks Yvonne, but I don’t see this broken down body doing any fancy dance moves these days LOL. Well not making any money at it anyway unless it was in a comedy show.


----------



## JAYGEE

I work for the City of Houston's animal shelter, and have been here 5 years. I dream job, thats tough because I love what I do and im damn good too, but I hate the politicle crap that goes on here. My favorite part is talking to people and see what their lifestyle is and matching them with an animal that will fit into their home perfectly. I can say that after talking to people and getting a feel for them I can usually take them to a certain amimal, and it is the perfect match!

I also worked as a assistant kennel manager at the Humane Society of El Paso when I lived there for a few years.

I have also worked at the El Paso Zoo only for a short time as my wife and I were ready to come back to Houston. 

I have worked in a machine shop, good money but just wasnt for me. I figured if every time I pull up, and I before getting out of my car I would say how much I hated it, so I decided to put my resume online and got a call the next day for my current job and have been here ever since!


----------



## Magilla504

I have been a professional fire fighter for about ten years. I work in northern Virginia on a heavy rescue company. This is a really awesome job with every shift being full of surprises because we never see the same thing! Unfortunately, you sometimes see some awful things. My heavy rescue company is a unit that is specialized to run fires, vehicle extrication, confines space, rope rescues, trench rescues and building collapses. Sometimes it makes for a busy day! 
My dream job other than fire fighting would be fishing on my boat all day


----------



## Peytons torts

I really want to be a vet tech and aside tort breeder I plan on going to vet tech school after I graduate then move out to a flat horse ranch to kept and breed dulcet as and aldabras and all types of smaller species


----------



## Peytons torts

Keep* sulcatas* I hate spell check lol


----------



## Number1Platypus

Hi I'm 21 and currently don't work but I have 9 cats, 2 turtles and over 9 stray kittys and kittens I take care of. My dream job would to have my own animal shelter farm! Mainly for cats but deff some turtles and other farm type animals  I live in Massachusetts. If you guys have ever heard of cat house on the kings I'd love to open something like that on the east coast!


----------

